# Derobio escrimaTactical Knife Seminar



## LocknBlock (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## LocknBlock (Dec 12, 2007)

LocknBlock said:


>


*Date change : 



Derobio Seminar date change ... 
Aloha ALL, 

Due to scheduling conflicts, the Derobio Escrima Tactical Knife Fighting Seminar has been moved to Friday night 12/28/2007 from 5pm - 9pm. Please pass word...
Chief Chaz





*


----------



## LocknBlock (Dec 14, 2007)




----------

